# my new mount



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

got my goat back yesterday, I dont my own euro's about a month ago.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks good! Congrats!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## Phantom Archer (May 15, 2009)

That looks cool. I need somthing like that on the wall.


----------



## dawg007 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Sweet!*

That is one that I want to add to my wall also. Nice job! You stalk him?


----------

